# My boy Jäger and I start Schutzhund training next week!!! Houston, TX.



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so great news. I found Shutzhund club not too far away and its not too expensive. $100 a month with access to the whole facilty and trainers. A one acre training field with lights, blinds, etc, and a certified decoy (helper) for bite work. 

I am so amped I can't contain myself. I had been searching and searching and the closest thing I had found was that place in Vidor, TX.

Can't wait till next week. I am sure Jäger is going to do great. Updates and pics to follow.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

There also a good trainer in Magnolia area. Not sure where you live.


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably the same one. They are located in Magnolia. The place is called Renaissance Kennels and the trainer is Rod Dean.

I've been doing a ton of research and talking to a ton of people. I know it is going to take a huge commitement on my part. I feel pretty confident as long as the club is accepting of a "noob".

We'll see how it goes. Going out on Tuesday to check things out.





DaveWallerCB said:


> There also a good trainer in Magnolia area. Not sure where you live.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Darryl Richey also trains at Rod's place I think on Wednesday's and Saturday in Plantersville.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

DaveWallerCB said:


> Darryl Richey also trains at Rod's place I think on Wednesday's and Saturday in Plantersville.


:thumbup: 

We were out there last night training.....and freezing our butts off!!! I had 4 layers on and I was still shaking. WTH, this is Texas.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Klamari said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We were out there last night training.....and freezing our butts off!!! I had 4 layers on and I was still shaking. WTH, this is Texas.


 
I'm still on the waiting list Cayla. I'm really have puppy fever now that I get the pupdates from them every week.


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Klamari said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We were out there last night training.....and freezing our butts off!!! I had 4 layers on and I was still shaking. WTH, this is Texas.


 
Rod mentioned Daryl as well for weekend training. I'm glas to see some people on there that train locally. Hope I get to meet some of ya'll.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

DaveWallerCB said:


> I'm still on the waiting list Cayla. I'm really have puppy fever now that I get the pupdates from them every week.


Fingers crossed for you!! :fingerscrossed: Geez I remember that feeling, but the wait is definately worth it. 




SystemCritical said:


> Rod mentioned Daryl as well for weekend training. I'm glas to see some people on there that train locally. Hope I get to meet some of ya'll.


Yeah we have a ton of fun on Saturdays  It's a bigger group that day, with some of the more advanced dogs and it's so cool to watch them work.


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Klamari said:


> Yeah we have a ton of fun on Saturdays  It's a bigger group that day, with some of the more advanced dogs and it's so cool to watch them work.


I bet it is. I just want my boy to have fun and do what he was bred to do. I'm just as excited to learn new training techniques that apply more toward a GSD. I have done rescue, fostered, and owned dogs before and have always done my own obedience. All my dogs have been well mannered.

Needless to say, a GSD is a whole different ballgame. Granted, we have some of the basics down, but I can see and feel where I am falling short. I want to get some guidance before he starts developing some bad habbits. What better way to do this then to dive right in.

Really looking forward to learning new stuff and seeing just what my boy is capable of.


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Of course I say Schutzhund, but whatever he excels at is the way we will go. If PSA better suits him then I'm game. Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi - I am in Houston (downtown) and I have been looking around for a club. I pick up my new gsd from the airport tomorrow - so excited. 

It sounds like Renaissance is the closest place?

How was it over there? I looked on the website for a schedule with more info but couldn't find anything...


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Not bad. I train out there sometimes on Wed with Darryl Richie then on Sat at Darryl's place. He trains PSA. You can look up Darryl on the PSA website.

I won't make it out there this SAT but I will be out there next.


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Moss26 said:


> Hi - I am in Houston (downtown) and I have been looking around for a club. I pick up my new gsd from the airport tomorrow - so excited.
> 
> It sounds like Renaissance is the closest place?
> 
> How was it over there? I looked on the website for a schedule with more info but couldn't find anything...


 
Oh, and yes Renaissance is the closest place. And Darryl's place is another 15 min up the road in Plantersville. I drive from Sugar Land and it takes me about an hour and 15 min.

So if your doing Shutzhund you can talk to Rod at Renaissance. If you want to do PSA talk to Darrly. They work together.

Good luck..


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is contact info for Darryl off his new website--

Darryl and Tammy Richey


----------



## samsfisher (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello

This is Uma from sugar land

We just got out 8 mo old gsd puppy. 

He is a west German show line pup. I would like to get him on an obedience class.

I see that you are from sugar land as well. Any recommendations nearby ? 



SystemCritical said:


> Oh, and yes Renaissance is the closest place. And Darryl's place is another 15 min up the road in Plantersville. I drive from Sugar Land and it takes me about an hour and 15 min.
> 
> So if your doing Shutzhund you can talk to Rod at Renaissance. If you want to do PSA talk to Darrly. They work together.
> 
> Good luck..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Uma, This thread is over 3 years old, the poster is not active on the board anymore. 

If you are looking for recommendations, best thing to do is start your own thread in the Finding a Trainer or the Schutzhund/IPO forums. Mention the area you are looking at in your subject line.

This thread is so old, I'll just lock it.


----------

